

Google hints at launching a major search feature tomorrow - antichaos
http://www.twitter.com/google/status/23883179800

======
guynamedloren
How does "something exciting" imply a major search engine feature? Something
exciting could be literally anything. Google is known for embracing notable
events and people. I'm actually guessing that this is a hint at something to
do with HTML5, but I am probably wrong.

------
btilly
People shouldn't have to wait long to find out what this is about. A major
announcement has been scheduled for Wednesday at 9:30 AM PDT.

